# separating sand from dirt



## squatingdog (Jan 26, 2014)

I'm setting up a dirted tank with sand as my substrate.
I was wondering how to separate sand from dirt because i might be moving soon.
Is there a solution to my problem or is it just not possible?


----------



## Lynrem (Jan 13, 2014)

Are you talking about separating the sand from the dirt in the take when you set it up or separating them when you tear it down to move?


----------



## thelub (Jan 4, 2013)

I wouldn't try to separate it. Washing the sand/dirt mix will cause the heavier sand to settle at the bottom, but its not pretty and you won't have a high clean rate. When I moved with a similar setup I just drained most of the water and moved the tank with the substrate still in it. You'll go through a lot less hassle that way.


----------



## lochaber (Jan 23, 2012)

I recently tore down a flourite/dirt tank, and have been gradually trying to recover/clean the flourite. 

I've just been letting the mix dry out, and then whenever I do a waterchange or something (I'm trying to just use waste water for this...), I'll dump it in the bucket/box with the mix, stir things up a bit, and then try and drain off as much 'floaties' as possible.

I think my flourite is relatively clean now - I wouldn't hesitate to reuse it, but I wouldn't feel comfortable selling it to someone else.

And I was dealing with regular flourite black. I imagine sand would be quite a bit slower and more problematic, but if you are patient, I imagine the same winnowing process will work, it'll just take a bit more time/effort.

I think letting it dry twixt rinsings may be helpful, as a lot of the dirt components tend to float if they aren't waterlogged...


----------

